# caring for hissing scorpions?



## JoeDan (Dec 28, 2008)

hey does anyone have a care sheet or any care info for Mozambique _Hissing Scorpion and the _Malayan Black _Hissing Scorpion, any info at all would help thanx 
_


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

The full taxonomy wld be Opistophthalmus Glabifrons, larger than average Scorps and pretty aggressive with a painful sting.
There are no documented reports of death from its venom so it would be considered as non deadly.
It is recommended to keep it in 4/6in of dried peat moss with flat stones to allow him to burrow under.
Hygro 60% Temp 80/85F, light misting and a shallow water dish are required.
Feeding on crix and a variety of insects.
J


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

???
common names are thrown around so much... one, if not both of them will probably be _heterometrus sp._


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I hazzard a guess it is a _heterometrus spinifer _they all fall under the same care as the Emperors there are plenty of caresheets available just use google but heres one for you

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/Heterometrus-species.html


----------



## JoeDan (Dec 28, 2008)

thanx for the help: victory:, by the way where is the best place to buy scorpions online, at the minute im using 888 reptiles but they dont have much of a selection, i realy want a desert hairy but are hard to find at the min


----------

